# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Pse ndodh tradhetia bashkeshortore

## Klevis2000

Meqe jane temat e fundit qe po hap.doja te hapja dhe kete teme sepse eshte realitet qe edhe shqipatret po e trashegojne shpejt nga vendet perendimore. ju lutem jepni disa konkluzione. te miar me vone ndoshta.

----------


## Klevis2000

* MOS PASJA FRIKE NGA ZOTI DHE SE AI TE SHEH NE CDO MOMENT QE TI JE DHE KJO TE PENGON TY QE TE KRYESH VEPRA TE KEQIJA SEPSE NE MOS SHIKIMIN E BURRIT TE GJITHA MUND TE SHKALLOJNE OSE TE OPININONIT POR SHIKIMIT TE zOTIT ASNJE NUK I SHMANGET NESE E VENDSNI KETE THELLE NE ZEMREN TUAJ KJO DO TIU BEJE GJITHMONE TE NDERSHEM JHO VETEM NE FAMILJE PO NE SHOQERI KUDO*

----------


## Reina

ah sikur ta dinin mor klevis2000.. atehere skishte per te ndodhur.

----------


## Klevis2000

"Me mire vone se kurre"

----------


## bunny

well une mendoj se eshte ana e sex...
si femra edhe maskulli duhet te provojne gjera te reja nga ajo ane...mbase nga ana fizike do e mbaje lidhjen me te forte....
mbase shume femra mendojne se mbasi te martohen ai nuk do tradhetoje...kshq she doesn't have to try as much...une mendoj qe kjo nuk eshte e vertete...ne cdo hap te jetes u have to try...ne radhe te pare to please urself and then ur partner....
muahhhh pucii all :perqeshje:

----------


## Jola

Tradhetojne per te provuar sensacione te reja, per te dale nga e zakondshmja e perditshme, kenaqsia per te qene i deshirruar nga te tjeret.
Gati ne te gjitha rastet tradhetohet per kenaqsine e se rese.
Njeriu perfekt nuk ekziston ndaj Klevis mendoj per sa i perket pyetjes tuaj tradhetia vjen nga nje moment i veshtire te jetes se njeriut.
Jo gjithcka ka te beje me 'sexin' por dhe me gjendjen shpirterore.

----------


## forever

se ka njerez te bukur (qe futin shejtanin ne shishe)  si kuqja ime verdalle! ta thomi une..im vella e la nusen direkt pa e pare ala..jo me 
ehu

----------


## As^Dibrane

Ndonjeher ata  qe tradhtojne jo se e bejne se nuk dashurojne me personin me te cilin jane ne lidhje, por jane vec disa caste ne jete qe e shtyjne njeriun te veproje ndryshe, qe e shtyjne te provoje dic qe gjithmon e ka dashur e tash i jepet shansa, caste kur deshiron te provoje te kunderten e asaj qe e ka, ose vec dhe te largohet pak nga monotonia e jetes, nga grindjet e partnerit-partneres, nga hallet e perditshme. Dhe ja del nje person i trete i cili te pakten per disa caste e largon nga kjo se me ate person ai-ajo shpesh here paraqitet si nje njeri tjeter, nje njeri qe deshiron te jete jo qe eshte.

----------


## Lonely_Boy

Ndodh kur ata te dy nuk kane
same feeling for each other
thats y

tung

----------


## une jam Z...

Sepse martesa bie ne kundershtim me natyren njerezore.
Martesa eshte "burg" dhe nje institucion i imponuar nga shoqeria (ose klasat sunduese) mbi individin ne menyre per ta mbajtur nen zgjedhe. 

Kur dikush martohet i lidhet kembet perfundimisht sepse gjeja primare eshte venia e bukes mbi tavoline cdo dite per cilimijte. Liria per te bere c'te duash humbet pergjithmone ndaj dhe eshte me kollaj per sunduesit ti mbajne subjektet e tyre (popullin) nen zgjedhe.

Martesa eshte edhe rezultat i imagjinates se cthurrur njerezore, ku njerzia genjehet dhe kujton se lumturia qe mbizoteron ne fillimin e nje marredhenie dashurie do zgjase per tere jeten, dhe sapo hedhin hapin e pare ne "deren" e marteses e kuptojne gabimin fatal, por eshte shume vone per te bere dicka.

Njerezia eshte aq e cmendur sa ata qe ndahen nga bashkeshortet e tyre martohen serish nen iluzionin e dashurise se perjetshme.

Z...

P.S Greket e lashte e kishin gjetur zgjidhjen, ku femrat dhe meshkujt jetonin pak a shume te ndare dhe bashkoheshin vetem per marredhenie seksuale.

----------


## Bledari

bo me sa lexova te gjith keni deshir te tradhetoni bashkortin ose bashkeshorten e juaj.

----------


## BlueBaron

> _Postuar më parë nga Bledari_ 
> * me sa lexova te gjith keni deshir te tradhetoni bashkshortin ose bashkeshorten tuaj.*


  :djall sarkastik:     ...Bledaro u ka prish dynjoja...taksirati kalamojve...    :djall sarkastik:

----------


## Prtrpr

Musliman krenar, tradhtine bashkshortore shqiptaret nuk e kan marre prej perendimit. Asht tjeshte natyra njerzore, qe ata pa karakter nuk munden me e frenue. Dikuj qe nuk mundet me iu dedikue familjes s'vet, un nuk i jap as respekt as nuk i besoj me gjane ma t'vogel.

----------


## Klevis2000

PO ka nje lidhje te vogel prej perendimit por ti ndoshta se kupton eshte futja e idese civilizuese dhe duke ia lehtesuar njeriun nga opinioni dhe mentaliteti i tij qe kjo veper eshte e keqe.megjithese sot po behet degjenerimi civilizim dhe ruajtja e nderit prapambetje.

----------


## Mbreti_ILI

*Atëherë 


Atëherë ,kur fillojnë grindjet 
nga më i vogli arsyetim.
Ndodh e keqja tradhëtia 
shëmtia e shpirtit tim.

Atëherë kur përfundon 
Pyet vehtën ,çka nuk shkon?!!
Gabova që fillova grindjen ,
Gabova që e prisha ditën?!!

Atëherë sikur ta dinim,
s' do të kishte më ,këso gabime.
Por dita ditës është e vështirë,
tradhtinë ta mbulosh me trillime ,arsyetime.*

----------


## DeuS

Ndodh, kur nuk ja ca piten sic duhet bashkshortores!
Ose, kur nuk je e zonja me ja nxjerr ujin shatervanit, ne nivelin e duhur!

Perendim-Lindje = asnje ndryshim persa i perket tradhetise...
Biles, mendoj qe ato syperdredhurat e mbuluara me carcafin e krevatit, ose me perdet e aneksit, tradhetojne shume here me shume se te tjerat...offff
Nese me tradheton me mendje, njelloj eshte per mua. Po e coi ne mendje kunadhja, kur ti jepet rasti i pare i mundshem 'ta ben' kaken te xhepi i vogel! Te rrofte...e mbuluara pastaj!

Boja hyzmetin tokes tate sic duhet (nese je bujk i afte) dhe bereqet do kesh gjithnje!
Mos ja bo hyzmetin...dhe qahu pastaj kur te ta punoje komshiu (lol)

Pastaj tek e fundit, nuk kena lidh kerdhizen me bashkshortet mer jahu...
Po tradhetoi, top ju befte pushka...
Se shef! Na u mbyll jeta vallai...A thu se jeta ime (jotja,etj) eshte ne varesi te vrimes se femres! Nese i krruhet, nese ja kerko vrima dhe nese nuk jam i zoti ti shpoj vezoret, ti gjej karar vetes mer...Kshu eshte me mire! Ti nuk jeto me iluzione...ajo gjen ate qe kerkon!
Por nuk vritet vetja...as e quan jeten te mbaruar (per cfare iher?! per nji cop femre? lol)...por kerkon tjetren, me te pershtatshme dhe vazhdon filmi prape...

...deri diten qe tradhetohesh serisht!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

pse ndodhin tradhtite ???

sepse njeriu eshte gjithmone drejt se re-se dhe te panjohures ... 

PS : Deus nuk eshte e thene ne te gjitha tradhtite arsyeja te jete  ( nuk ja can piten bashkeshortes ) lol thenia jote lol ... sepse ka raste kur tradhtojne dhe pa arsye fare

----------


## Moltisanti

hahahahahahahahahahahaaa ckom qesh mer jauuuu me kto shkrimet qe keni bo ..dmth ktu gjitheve ua ka qefi te tradhtoni ,,pse jo mer daje ti shkrini morrin sa te keni mundesi ,,nejse se edhe une po jap ate mendimin tim personal per pune te tradhtise ,,

tradhtia nuk vjen vetem nga ana sexuale ,mund te jesh sex machine mjes drek darke ,7 days a week sdo te thote gjo ,varet cer brumi ke dashnoren ose grun ,ne qfs se e ka ne gjak qe te bredhi nga dega ndege ske ci bo ,o si puna e bixhozit dhe tradhtia e ke problem sa te hysh ,po po hyne sdel mo ...... hajt shnet e pare edhe mos u merzitni per kshu gjonash se do bohet mire anej ga 2050 ,,,bofshi qef

----------


## xkorleonex

per hobyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## faruku

nje bashkeshorte e mire duhet tiket disa elemente .Te jet nje nen e mire per femijet,te jet nje magjetore-kuzhinjere e mire dhe per burrin duhet te jet nje sex-makin ne krevat.Po kjo e treta i mungoi burri do ta tradhetoi veqese nese nuke mundet.Sexi i mire ,rahati ne shtepi.

----------

